# Oh Aquabid, you are truly EVIL! Another boy for me! :-)



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the title pretty much explains things! I set my alarm for 7:30am (I never get up before 10:30am, LOL) and put my bid in. I don't know what to name him yet....but CLOUD came to mind. 

I am inquiring about a female for breeding. What do y'all think?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8waJ0DTH8VE


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

that is one gorgeous betta


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! What a stunner!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! When I saw him my heart did a little flip and that was it. I really have to stay off of Aquabid!

MartinisMommy, I promise I will because I only have two more spots available here, and that's for a pair of yours YAY!

But ya, I hope this guys doesn't tail bite like a few of my other males. I will just cry....


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I LOVE him.
If he starts to tailbite that beautiful tail, I may just have to come over and kick his butt.  His tail is seriously too pretty to bite!
He's stunning. Congrats!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

kathstew said:


> He is gorgeous! I LOVE him.
> If he starts to tailbite that beautiful tail, I may just have to come over and kick his butt.  His tail is seriously too pretty to bite!
> He's stunning. Congrats!


Hahahaha! Thank you. I am gonna let him know that I won't be the only buttkicker if he decides to go all nom nom nom nom on his tail! Better watch out for us chicks from Canada little Thai fishy;-)


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh he's truly gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He's stunning! (I REALLY wish my mom hadn't told me I wasn't getting another HM!)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

He is ... to beautiful for words!


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you have him yet? Has he been delivered????


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Pekemom said:


> Do you have him yet? Has he been delivered????


Nope, I just placed the bid today in the early AM. Will probably get him around mid-April! I can HARDLY wait!!!!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

StarSpun said:


> Hahahaha! Thank you. I am gonna let him know that I won't be the only buttkicker if he decides to go all nom nom nom nom on his tail! Better watch out for us chicks from Canada little Thai fishy;-)


 Oh yesh! Us Canadian gals can kick some major fishy butt!


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice! And he talks, too.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

blacksheep72 said:


> Very nice! And he talks, too.


LOLOL! He has the cutest little baby voice....I know.... ;-)


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks again everyone

I'm getting a female for him. Here she is~ And after that is another picture (well two) of him. As you can see, the pictures don't do him justice when you see the video!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Ugh, not sure why the females pic didn't work. Lets try that again!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow. The female is GORGEOUS! 
You are so lucky!
She is like, an angel or something! LOL.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow! Are you breeding them? I'd love to get one!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

ilovebunnies said:


> Wow! Are you breeding them? I'd love to get one!


Yup, for sure breeding these two They will be one of the first couples I spawn


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

<--- is jealous.
just a question, how much time does it usually take between winning an auction on aquabid and recieving your betta?


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

peachesxo said:


> <--- is jealous.
> just a question, how much time does it usually take between winning an auction on aquabid and recieving your betta?


I think it really depends on the transhipper. Some get shipments every two weeks, some every monthh, etc....

I won this guy a couple of days ago and depending who I go with I may have my pair by April 13-15


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the boy is amazing obviously, but omg, that little girl, her little rosy cheek and her pretty little eye, I just want to cuddle her she's so adorable, lol


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

StarSpun, I know all to well what you mean. Congrats on purchasing another excellent pair of bettas. Look forward to seeing your spawn.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, that's an impressive pair! Good luck with their arrival and the spawn!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I am waiting to check my bid til tomorrow morning. I am so excited I can't stand it. 

Your boy is amazing.


----------

